# 4090 Config for FAH



## jellyrole (Oct 13, 2022)

What's the best configuration for one of these cards? or 3090ti?


----------



## birdie (Oct 13, 2022)

Define best.

Define configuration.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2022)

I'd go with Z690/790 platform with Alder/Raptor Lake or AMD equivalent.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I'd go with Z690/790 platform with Alder/Raptor Lake.


resolution dependent tho ...

above 2.5k i would not mater totally, i would go on the price to perf side (even a good B550 mobo+R7 5700X would be way enough)



Spoiler: it's fine ... red can go fast too ;) 










personally i am not a fan of the hybride approach Intel needed to go to remain competitive, but that's a highly personal grief.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 13, 2022)

jellyrole said:


> What's the best configuration for one of these cards? or 3090ti?


If you can afford 4090 you shouldn't be asking that question


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> If you can afford 4090 you shouldn't be asking that question


actually .. what if ... 95% of the rig budget is the 4090 and the 5% remaining is for the rest of the rig? 


and i am not saying that because my GPU common seen price is 650chf and my Mobo/CPU/RAM is, if i count the CPU as 0chf since i got it as a gift from a fiend, 158chf ... (99 mobo 59 RAM)


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 13, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> actually .. what if ... 95% of the rig budget is the 4090 and the 5% remaining is for the rest of the rig?


Does a 4090 fit on a Raspberry Pi?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Does a 4090 fit on a Raspberry Pi?


ooohhhhhhh that would be ... 

wait ... no, just no ... i prefer an Odroid C2 for that matter /joke


----------



## bug (Oct 13, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Does a 4090 fit on a Raspberry Pi?


Going by the size of a 4090, the real question is: does a RaspberryPi fit on a 4090


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 13, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> actually .. what if ... 95% of the rig budget is the 4090 and the 5% remaining is for the rest of the rig?
> 
> 
> and i am not saying that because my GPU common seen price is 650chf and my Mobo/CPU/RAM is, if i count the CPU as 0chf since i got it as a gift from a fiend, 158chf ... (99 mobo 59 RAM)


Don't forget 24" FHD 60 Hz display to match it 

OP - define "best" - best money can buy? Best CPU to run it with if you had infinite budget? Best at what resolution?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2022)

bug said:


> Going by the size of a 4090, the real question is: does a RaspberryPi fit on a 4090


remove the back fan and use the extra space left ... and you can probably fit two of them ... more if you go zero 2 W or Compute Modules


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 13, 2022)

Should have been more specific..what are the highest PPD projects and are there any settings that I can change to maximize PPD in FAH. I already have the 4090.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 13, 2022)

Thread title changed to reflect the FAH element.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2022)

jellyrole said:


> Should have been more specific..what are the highest PPD projects and are there any settings that I can change to maximize PPD in FAH. I already have the 4090.


I don't know about specific projects, but the biggest factor has always been keeping the card fed.  This means that a high frequency CPU is better than a more powerful but lower frequency CPU.  If you're doing something else on the CPU, you will need to experiment with the number of threads that you set aside for F@H, by checking utilization of the GPU in Afterburner or the like.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

Best way to find out, run it and see 

Its all I do with all my cards but I do lock the power limit slightly as that can save a few watts in the system...  I'm mean a Threadripper and 3090 isn't exactly going to sip the power but you can make it a little more efficient   Be interesting to see what sort of points you can get with the card @jellyrole


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 14, 2022)

4.2M points so far since I started at 11am focused on Alzheimers and shows 22M ppd in the client. I'll switch it over to cancer tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

It sounds a beast if its estimating 22M a day    Good thing, but not sure on the power usage, stock card I presume with no tweaking??

I know the 3090 can sometimes see I think 8M a day but like with all my kit, I don't have it on 24/7.  I'd be in debit quicker than anything paying for the power costs!! lol


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 14, 2022)

I have it overclocked and I haven't had time to take the power down. It's been running at 2820mhz and GPUZ shows 364w average draw. 

I was playing WoW last night for about 6 hours and the average draw while doing that and playing was around 285w. I was maintaining 90+ FPS at 2k while also playing a movie and the control program averaged out around 8m points.

Just switched it back over to "any disease" so we'll see what that does for 24 hours.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 14, 2022)

jellyrole said:


> I have it overclocked and I haven't had time to take the power down. It's been running at 2820mhz and GPUZ shows 364w average draw.
> 
> I was playing WoW last night for about 6 hours and the average draw while doing that and playing was around 285w. I was maintaining 90+ FPS at 2k while also playing a movie and the control program averaged out around 8m points.
> 
> Just switched it back over to "any disease" so we'll see what that does for 24 hours.



Distributed computing is a hard thing to benchmark.  The available work and points generated vary so much that it's hard to get meaningful data over short time intervals.  You do have an advantage in that you're plowing through WUs so quickly; I'm interested to see if you can determine any trends.  Unfortunately, the best sample set will be generated if you just let it fold, but then you don't get to play with your new toy!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> resolution dependent tho ...
> 
> above 2.5k i would not mater totally, i would go on the price to perf side (even a good B550 mobo+R7 5700X would be way enough)
> 
> ...


Why is the 7700X OC @5.1GHz all core slower than stock?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 14, 2022)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why is the 7700X OC @5.1GHz all core slower than stock?



5.1 might be hitting power limits at bad times, or stock is more intelligently managing frequency and can boost past 5.1 when necessary.  OC can be a funny thing; I remember goofing around with 3DMark one time and having my scores drop with a graphics OC.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> 5.1 might be hitting power limits at bad times, or stock is more intelligently managing frequency and can boost past 5.1 when necessary.  OC can be a funny thing; I remember goofing around with 3DMark one time and having my scores drop with a graphics OC.


Thats something that annoys me when im trying to overclock my GPU. Ill run it at stock settings, then start increasing the core clock first then start with memory and once i start adjusting memory, the score tanks.


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2022)

jellyrole said:


> I have it overclocked and I haven't had time to take the power down. It's been running at 2820mhz and GPUZ shows 364w average draw.
> 
> I was playing WoW last night for about 6 hours and the average draw while doing that and playing was around 285w. I was maintaining 90+ FPS at 2k while also playing a movie and the control program averaged out around 8m points.
> 
> Just switched it back over to "any disease" so we'll see what that does for 24 hours.


I tend to let mine do whatever it fancies, sometimes it picks up some good scores and other times it does suck but they don't tend to take too long..  Longest is about 4 hours on some of the 3070's but the 1080 TI is sometimes taking about 6 hours for one unit..  I was seeing a score for the 1080 TI around 2 million a day, 3070s at about 4 million a day and the 3090 was hitting about 8 million a day.





Just got to make sure that the fans are spinning properly on the 3090 rad, cos sometimes it gets a little warm when they are just about turning or when its passive...  Sophia likes to try and turn the dials for the fan controller....


----------



## freeagent (Oct 15, 2022)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why is the 7700X OC @5.1GHz all core slower than stock?


When a lot of people tune their power limits, they go lower in an effort to reduce heat and noise. When they do that, they are actually lowering the performance of their PC,. It might not be measurable with the tasks they run, that just means they are running the wrong tasks and can't see what they are actually doing. But it's there.


----------

